# New 2014 seen on DE dealer showroom



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If I had the money and space I would buy them all. Yes, I am serious. No, I don't have the money and space, so I guess I'll just stick with one. For now.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

diesel said:


> If I had the money and space I would buy them all. Yes, I am serious. No, I don't have the money and space, so I guess I'll just stick with one. For now.


I actually wouldn't mind another one. Not nuts about green, but suppose it would grow on me. It is equipped exactly the same as the one I have, so that's cool. I have to wonder why it's still there after all this time. Does that mean that folks just aren't warming up to a diesel car?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I'd love to see a base diesel version, or something like a 1LT with the 2.0L CTD for closer to the 20k mark.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I'd love to see a base diesel version, or something like a 1LT with the 2.0L CTD for closer to the 20k mark.


I think a lot of people agree that if the current CTD model was less equipped it might have sold better. A manual trans would have been fun, especially given the amount of torque that the 2.0 makes. In any case, I think that the one at this dealer was priced very well, given the options it has.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The green wasn't my favorite color, the price could be negotiated much lower.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DECruzer said:


> I actually wouldn't mind another one. Not nuts about green, but suppose it would grow on me. It is equipped exactly the same as the one I have, so that's cool. I have to wonder why it's still there after all this time. Does that mean that folks just aren't warming up to a diesel car?


The problem is that nobody knows the car exists. This is still true almost 3 years after it came out. All the time I hear "I didn't know Chevy made a diesel Cruze!"


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> The problem is that nobody knows the car exists. This is still true almost 3 years after it came out. All the time I hear "I didn't know Chevy made a diesel Cruze!"


Agreed. I've heard that twice just this week - once at the filling station and once at the tire shop.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

PanJet said:


> Agreed. I've heard that twice just this week - once at the filling station and once at the tire shop.


You guys are probably right! I've been questioned several times while fueling..."Sir, do you know that is diesel?".


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

ccasion14:So true fueled the other day next to 2003 tdi rough lookin asked the guy about mileage 43 on a good it was an auto right at 190000 I think he said. They make a diesel he say yes I reply 2 years ago they started building them did not no that Hmmm. Miss informed public I would say.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a feeling we were testers and you'll see lots of marketing on gm's whisper diesel in the 2017 model. Especially if vw still can't get their emissions problem fixed.


----------

